# Show me your Bare-bottom tanks!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

My new tank is going to be bare bottom, so i want to see your tanks!:-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> My new tank is going to be bare bottom, so i want to see your tanks!:-D


What are reasons/advantages of bare bottom tanks? Since they are bare bottomed, is there anything to see? :lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

none really, just less ammonia is created because gravel can hold food/poop in the gravel for longer and rot/decay, while bare bottom tanks you can actually see the waste and remove faster. I just wanted to try something different, and i will be geting an HM, so i want to see if this will make a difference, if not, i can always add small rocks later.


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Just easier to clean really. I use both bare bottom and fine gravel set ups.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha just want to try something new! XD


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

IMO bare bottoms are the best. I have three rite now haha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> IMO bare bottoms are the best. I have three rite now haha


YAY! Someone agrees with me! My 10 gal. has gravel but i really wanted to try something different  Can you post a pic?


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Sure! Might be tomorow before I have a chance to tho.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OK great! Cant wait to see!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This was my bare-bottom killifish tank. I had lots of moss and subwassertang stuck onto wood and then just added ferns and bolbitis. 










This is what my uncycled, bare bottom betta tanks looked like when I had them running. I only had some java moss and PVC pipe in there to make it easier to clean. However, the fish seemed happy and never had any issues with the tanks.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

WOW! They are amazing! I am excited with all these possibilities! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. 

I always think if you glued or tied down anubias, java fern, moss etc. onto a few feature pieces of wood or rock and then put these down it would be very easy to remove them for cleaning but would also provide a decent looking aquascape.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

that would look fantastic!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

im a fan of bare bottomed tanks too. I like the looks of gravel and sand but I get so tired of cleaning around it! 

Heres my only bare bottom tank right now..when the others are out of their hospital tanks they will also have bare bottom tanks. 

Miyagi's new 5 gal, he just moved in today


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

how beautiful! I am so excited to start up mine!


Congratulations!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

thank you...he loves all the space and places to hide...he's a lot less jumpy


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> im a fan of bare bottomed tanks too. I like the looks of gravel and sand but I get so tired of cleaning around it!
> 
> Heres my only bare bottom tank right now..when the others are out of their hospital tanks they will also have bare bottom tanks.
> 
> Miyagi's new 5 gal, he just moved in today


I love that blue/teal plant over in the left front corner!! Where did you get that?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

This houses my little axolotl Geezer... I love the bare bottom because it makes picking up poop and excess food so much easier! I did have to add in some rocks because he needs something to grasp on near the filter which is a little too strong for him


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thats amazing! I love all these possibilities and easier matinence!!!

I wish i could have an axolotl lol


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I want the Java fern to produce some more so it looks a little more jungly! He is my first axie! I love him he is so interesting and its so much fun to watch him grow he was about 2 inches when I got him no he is 3.5 inches LOL 

But yeah def post pics when you make yours!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

omg how adorable!! I will post pictures! Can you post some of your aoxi? whats his name?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I plan on making a thread about him soon! His name is Geezer hope he is a "he" if not it will be Ms. geezer LOL don't want to raid on your thread but here is a cute pic of him with his freckles!

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbr5svZzDk1qglv0fo1_500.jpg


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Your not raiding my thread! Your are just "enhancing it" haha

Love that name!

OMG i want to squish his little cuteness out of those cheeks!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha thank you! I know I totally want to do the same


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Your welcome! 

Hes adorable!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

bettasaur said:


> I love that blue/teal plant over in the left front corner!! Where did you get that?


Color Burst Florals  http://www.petcetera.ca/Products/Fish/Decor/Silk-Plastic-Plants/ColorBurst-FloralsFerndale-S.aspx I got mine at WalMart.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

those are cool!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

eekkk!!! I am getting my new tank and betta tomorrow!


----------

